# east coast in the house!!!!



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

from the snowshoe (wv) website...

"As of 3:20pm on Thursday, October 11 Snowshoe Mountain is experiencing the first snowfall of the season!"


not that it's anything significant or continuous, but it's happening!!! it's all happening!!!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Lucky!!!!!! I think here in CNY we may get some within the next few days... it's just a hunch, but don't hold me to that.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

alaric, where in Central NY are you from? My lady is orginally from the Kingston, New Paltz area...


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I used to be somewhat of a legend in New Paltz a few years back... waaaaay too many college parties and rap battles won there. Funny part of it is, I didn't even go to school there!!! A couple of my friends did and I would just be up there visiting so much that everyone knew me and if I wasn't there they would get pissed at my friends and make them call me just so they could yell at me for not being there


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm in the Syracuse area. It's probably about 2 hours away from New Paltz. New Paltz actually is inbetween the city and myself.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah New Paltz was a sweet town. We had lunch and beers at the Bearded Beaver..errrr Gilded Otter. Kewl place. We also went climbing at the Mohonk Preserve otherwise known as the Gunks. Fantastic place. Another day was spent hiking around skytop and doing the scramble trails they have on the cliffs around there. Fun all the way around. We are hoping to go visit her family out there next summer/fall. Stay tuned.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Bearded Beaver, haha.

Yeah, it's great around there. If you end up getting out this way, let us know!


----------

